
This New Blockchain Project Gives Homeless New Yorkers a Digital Identity - pavel_lishin
https://www.fastcompany.com/40500978/this-new-blockchain-project-gives-homeless-new-yorkers-a-digital-identity
======
pavel_lishin
Why a blockchain, you ask?

> _The app includes a digital wallet that can hold both dollars and a
> cryptocurrency created for the project called Change Coin. When users sign
> up for Fummi (currently only on Android) they get 30 Change Coins free of
> charge. They can get more coins as they buy services through the platform,
> meet financial goals, refer friends, or take part in peer-to-peer lending
> programs. The coins can be redeemed for more talk-time and data on the
> phone._

Oh, to make a buck off the homeless, got it.

